# Lauftext in Java Appliaktion



## olli-h (30. Apr 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.
Ich möchte einen Kleinen Live Ticker ( Java Appliaktion , also kein Applet, kein Script ) bauen.
Leider bin ich relativ neu in Java und würde nun gerne wissen wie man die Text ans laufen bekommt?

Danke!

Gruß Olli-h


----------



## Schandro (30. Apr 2009)

Beispielcode:

```
import javax.swing.*;
import javax.imageio.*;
import java.awt.*;
import java.awt.image.*;
import java.awt.geom.*;
import java.awt.event.*;
import java.util.*;
import java.io.*;

public class XXX{

	public static void main(String[] args){
		new XXX();}


	private JFrame window = new JFrame();
	private int cnt = 0;

	public XXX(){
		window.setBounds(100,100,400,100);

		window.add(panel);

		SwingUtilities.invokeLater(new Runnable() {
			public void run() {
				window.setVisible(true);
			}
		});

		new Thread(new Runnable(){
			public void run(){
				while(true){
					++cnt;
					panel.repaint();
					try{Thread.sleep(30);}catch(Exception e){e.printStackTrace();}
				}
			}
		}).start();
	}


	JPanel panel = new JPanel(){
		public void paintComponent(Graphics g){
			super.paintComponent(g);

			g.drawString("Hallo, Welt!",cnt,30);

		}
	};

}
```
Wenn du wirklich so neu in Java bist, wirst du ihn wahrscheinlich nicht verstehen. Mach dir nichts draus und les einfach in irgendeinen Java Buch.


----------



## olli-h (30. Apr 2009)

SUPER! Ich danke dir!!!!


----------



## olli-h (30. Apr 2009)

Ein Problem ist da noch! 

Leider verschwindet der Text um kommt nicht wieder! Kann man sowas auch einbauen?

Danke!


----------



## Schandro (30. Apr 2009)

jop, bau en boolean ein der entscheidet, ob der text nach links oder rechts läuft. Dann setzt den boolean im Thread jeweils auf den anderen Status, wenn cnt die Grenze links bzw. rechts überschritten hat.


----------



## olli-h (30. Apr 2009)

Cool, jetzt gehts perfekt. Danke nochmal!


----------



## Ebenius (5. Mai 2009)

Schandro, für solche Sachen benutzt man viel einfacher die Swing Timer-Klasse anstatt eines Threads. Das erspart einem auch gleich den Aufwand den Thread mit dem EDT synchronisieren zu müssen. Und leichtgewichtiger ist's obendrein. Siehe auch: Sun Java™ Tutorial: How to Use Swing Timers.

Ebenius


----------

